# Ostarine protocol for females?



## Robbieboy672 (Dec 13, 2015)

I am currently working with a friend helping her prep for her first show in april. It will be an npc show and she wants to compete in figure. She has not competed in any physique competitions but has been training and competing in strongman and powerlifting for over 5 years. As of right now she is 134 lbs and about 5'6", not sure on body fat % because I know estimating for females is completely different. But her abs are almost in, and she has good detail in her back if that means anything. As of right now the plan is to have her do a mini bulk until January 2nd (either 14 or 16 weeks ouy depending on the show she picks) while hammering weak body parts and then starting to cut down. I have her in a slight caloric surplus right now and she has been gaining 1-2 lbs a week. Today she spoke to me and said that she is interested in running a cycle for this show because it is untested, and asked if I could help her get some more info about possible cycles that don't include needles, and are preferably low on side effects. Unfortunately my knowledge on anabolics in females is limited. I read the sticky about females and drugs and gathered that a low dose anavar cycle would probably be optimal, however I know that var is an often faked aubstance, and the last thing I would want to do would be to fuck her up and accidentally give her dbol. So, I was wondering if any females here have had experience running ostarine? I have looked around a little and seen some ladies running it at 10mgs a day for anywhere from 6-12 weeks and getting great results, but I would love to hear some feedback from the board. As of right now the plan is to start clen for 2 weeks alternating with eca for 2 weeks at 10 weeks out, but I would love for her to be able to run an anabolic for the last 8 weeks to really help harden up and maintain as much tissue as possible. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time. 

P.s. I know this is my first post on this forum, I am registered on asf but they do not have a female section.


----------



## Robbieboy672 (Dec 14, 2015)

I am confident I can get legit 10mg winstrol tabs, for anyone that has tried either winstrol or osta would you recommend one over the other?


----------

